# 2022 National Retriever Championship



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Good luck to Lee Herskowitz and #25 Maci (I think Maci will be handled by Jerry Patopea)
The NRC is about to start.





2022 National Open







2022nrc.blogspot.com


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Maci is awesome, good luck!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> Maci is awesome, good luck!


Yep, and she only has to outperform 96 other awesome dogs to win.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

She made it through series 1 and 2!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hard to tell much from the blog. Does not sound good for Maci.
_ "Ran to the back of the field and hunted before a tough handle to get to the bird."_

Lily's aunt Willow #47 appears to be doing well.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like she's moving into the 5th series!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Go Maci!! I hope Dr Dawg is enjoying the trial.

Steve Yozamp is running dog # 54.
I got to train with Steve for a week a few years ago. Super nice guy. He took home the NRC trophy a few years ago.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

They’re getting serious with the 5th


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maci is running last in the 5th series. That's a nail biter for sure. But at least you get to see everyone else run that set up before you do. Not sure if that's any help. I know Jerry will be running at least one other dog before he runs Maci, so I hope he gets exactly what he needs out of Maci. Quad with 2 hen pheasants eek!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well it appears this test is dependent on a crosswind from the right. Watch the blog. The dogs hitting it for a while had a stronger crosswind. Tomorrow the conditions will be different so I am not sure how helpful stressing out over strategies will be. I know for myself I can't overthink it so Id try real hard to not be there at all and be out enjoying my day!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Maci is out unfortunately, but she did awesome 🥰


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She went 5 series!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Now that the NRC is over, there 3 amazing things about the winner.
1. Owner-handler. 
2. Yellow lab. How many yellow labs have won? Not many, mostly it’s black labs.
3. Woman won! For me this is the most exciting part.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Now that the NRC is over, there 3 amazing things about the winner.
> 1. Owner-handler. I’m not sure how often this has happened over the years, but it’s got to be rare. I don’t care which pro handler they day train with, it’s still an am.
> 2. Yellow lab. How many yellow labs have won? Not many, mostly it’s black labs.
> 3. Woman won! I think she might be the first female winner!! For me this is the most exciting part.


1. Amie Henninger is not an amateur. She is an owner-handler though.
3. Lauren Hays won with Fox not long ago - she actually is an amateur owner-handler. There was at least one more woman that won before her. 

Not diminishing the huge accomplishment, but several of your facts are wrong.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> 1. Amie Henninger is not an amateur. She is an owner-handler though.
> 3. Lauren Hays won with Fox not long ago - she actually is an amateur owner-handler. There was at least one more woman that won before her.
> 
> Not diminishing the huge accomplishment, but several of your facts are wrong.


I will adjust my post thanks for the clarification


----------

